# What do you....................



## punkinn

....... do for a living, if you don't turn pens?   Since we've had a "what do you look like" poll, I thought this might be interesting.   

Legal Secretary here (starving graphics artist, old musician, but the first one is what pays (most of) the bills!)  

Happy Thursday everyone, 
Nancy


----------



## Dario

Currently an Application Programmer/Analyst...and wood scavenger LOL

Used to be a Construction Project Engineer and Construction Quality Control Engineer/Inspector.

Currently back in school to become a Real Estate Realtor []


----------



## gerryr

I'm the Procurement Manager for an Engineering and Construction firm.


----------



## Paul in OKC

Machinist tool designer/builder by day.
Part time gadget maker.
Sometimes pen turner(pretty rare lately)
Professional scavenger (according to my wife), especially on big trash-uh, I mean treasure week []


----------



## tipusnr

Management Analyst tracking payroll and maintenance statistics and trends.  Also run a karaoke show which brings a little more than I spend on alcohol and disc(s)....kind of like my penturning.


----------



## Johnathan

Opera Singer & Coach, Director, Author, Artist, and Penmaker - Oh My![]Wait until you see my hobby list!


----------



## LanceD

Build fishing rods and design and build bass fishing lures. Wholesale my rods and lures to sporting goods stores and exhibit at outdoor and boat shows.


----------



## vick

My current title is Database Administrator, before that I was an Application Systems Engineer.  I usually just tell people computer geek.


----------



## pete00

As mike said "computer geek". Only i manage the geek department...


----------



## its_virgil

A High School Mathematics Teacher and dept head. I've been teaching for 34 years, in the same school for 32 years and in the same room for 30 years...Oh yea, I'm retirng from teaching at the end of May.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## byounghusband

Technical Instructor in the Tech Support Dept. for a Fiber Optic Telecom Equipment Manufacturer.


----------



## punkinn

> _Originally posted by its_virgil_
> <br />A High School Mathematics Teacher and dept head. I've been teaching for 34 years, in the same school for 32 years and in the same room for 30 years...Oh yea, I'm retirng from teaching at the end of May.
> Do a good turn daily!
> Don



Congratulations on your upcoming retirement, Don!  

Well, lots of professionals...  am I the only 'worker bee'?  LOL  

[][:I][)]

Nancy


----------



## wdcav1952

> _Originally posted by punkinn_
> <br />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by its_virgil_
> <br />A High School Mathematics Teacher and dept head. I've been teaching for 34 years, in the same school for 32 years and in the same room for 30 years...Oh yea, I'm retirng from teaching at the end of May.
> Do a good turn daily!
> Don
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations on your upcoming retirement, Don!
> 
> Well, lots of professionals...  am I the only 'worker bee'?  LOL
> 
> [][:I][)]
> 
> Nancy
Click to expand...


Nancy,

You just learned something valuable:  Never go first!! []  BTW, I am in the US Public Health Service as a Bureau of Prisons dentist.


----------



## its_virgil

Thanks Nancy...now I must find a job to keep me busy and to fund more pen kits.
do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by punkinn_



Congratulations on your upcoming retirement, Don!  

Well, lots of professionals...  am I the only 'worker bee'?  LOL  

[][:I][)]

Nancy
[/quote]


----------



## wood-of-1kind

M.R.O. Coordinator before you ask (MRO=Maintenance Repairs,Operations). My job is to 'buy' stuff and maintain inventory levels to keep our woodworking machinery going and keep 1200 people employed.

-Peter-


----------



## JimGo

> _Originally posted by its_virgil_
> <br />...Oh yea, I'm retirng from teaching at the end of May.



THAT explains the cheery tone to Don's posts lately! []

I'm a former computer geek and electrical engineer (yes, there is a difference, and yes, once it's in your blood it never gets out) turned intellectual property attorney.  Although I have helped a wide variety of clients (solo inventors to Fortune 100 companies) protect their inventions, product designs, company names, logos, works of authorship, trade secrets, etc., I mostly focus on obtaining patents on inventions in the electrical engineering or computer science areas, and on enforcing patents (or helping my clients avoid infringement).  It's actually a pretty fun job (most days).  It's just too bad it eats into my woodworking time!


----------



## lwalden

Like Pete, I manage the geek division where I work (for the last 7 years). Prior to that I managed investment operations functions (Bond accounting, portfolio analysis, safekeeping and security clearance) for several correspondent banks for about 15 years.


----------



## PenWorks

Anybody want to buy a Auto / Home / Life insurance policy ?? []
JK, the very first thing I tell new employees, we do not insure 
Friends, Family or Relatives, makes life so much easier []

I am truly disappointed Virgil beat me to retirement [V]
Congrats [] So is your class room going to be on the registrar for historical landmarks []


----------



## alamocdc

I suppose you could say I'm a geek manager as well. I'm the head of the online learning department for the Air Force Institute of Technology.


----------



## woodman928

Had a woodworking business for 17 years making limited production furniture. Went back to work for an airlines as an AMT (air maintenance technician or better know as A&P mechanic) until an on the job injury and now disabled with pins and rods in back. I am working on Street Organs now in hopes I will get well enough to build and play them full time at Silver Dollar City in Branson but that looks to be a year or so away right now.
Jay


----------



## its_virgil

We are going to leave it intact and close if up and retire the room. I've been told that old teachers don't retire, they just lose their class...as if I ever had any[]
Do a good turn daily!
Don




> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> <br />I am truly disappointed Virgil beat me to retirement [V]
> Congrats [] So is your class room going to be on the registrar for historical landmarks []


----------



## cd18524

Firefighter/Paramedic to pay the bills and woodworker to create the bills.

Chris


----------



## its_virgil

Need any online math teachers?[8D]
Do a good turn daily'!
Don


> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> <br />I suppose you could say I'm a geek manager as well. I'm the head of the online learning department for the Air Force Institute of Technology.


----------



## Daniel

Maintenance repair worker II for the state of Nevada. I do that for 8 hours a day so I have a steady income. after that I do everything from patching holes in drywall. to full blown additions to houses, landscaping, and other such construction like things.
Hope to start a small business in the next couple of years doing decorative landscape curbs and semless rain gutters. plan to help my kids stay employed with that idea. we'll see.


----------



## vick

> _Originally posted by lwalden_
> <br />Like Pete, I manage the geek division where I work (for the last 7 years). Prior to that I managed investment operations functions (Bond accounting, portfolio analysis, safekeeping and security clearance) for several correspondent banks for about 15 years.



I had to look up and make sure we did not work for the same bank.  DO not want my boss knowing how much I post!


----------



## penhead

Beginning to think I had clicked the wrong button and logged onto my geek forums...
currently employed as Senior Network Engineer..!


----------



## Ron in Drums PA

I run the family business


----------



## wdcav1952

Ron,

You Win!!!!! [][][][][]


----------



## terrymiller

Navy Air Traffic Controller soon to be a civilian again is anyone hiring.


----------



## wood-of-1kind

> _Originally posted by Ron in Drums PA_
> <br />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I run the family business



Ron, "make me an offer that I can't refuse". How about some of that lovely PA burl?

-Peter-[]


----------



## smoky10

Not a darn thing.  RETIRED !!!!!!!!!!!  []


----------



## kghinsr

I run a water treatment plant for the last 29 years and would like to retire some day
slippery rock, pa


----------



## dfurlano

Ron, just make sure your payin your respect... every month.


----------



## DWK5150

Stationary engineer for a large school district where Im in charge of a 210,000 sqft. building.  Second job is engineer for hospital foundation where Im in charge of a off campus building complex.  Makes it tough to get much of anything else done at times.


----------



## alamocdc

> _Originally posted by its_virgil_
> <br />Need any online math teachers?[8D]
> Do a good turn daily'!
> Don
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> <br />I suppose you could say I'm a geek manager as well. I'm the head of the online learning department for the Air Force Institute of Technology.
Click to expand...

Sorry, Don, but 1) we don't and 2) my department takes care of the curricula, not the instruction. []


----------



## Rifleman1776

> _Originally posted by woodman928_
> <br />Had a woodworking business for 17 years making limited production furniture. Went back to work for an airlines as an AMT (air maintenance technician or better know as A&P mechanic) until an on the job injury and now disabled with pins and rods in back. I am working on Street Organs now in hopes I will get well enough to build and play them full time at Silver Dollar City in Branson but that looks to be a year or so away right now.
> Jay



An Ozarker. [] After more visits to SDC than I can count, now avoid. But would make a trip if you are performing. Sorry about pins and rods in back. Take care from Mountain Home, Arkansas


----------



## lwalden

No chance it could have been here, Vick, we block access to most sites (including the IAP)[8D][}]



> _Originally posted by vick_
> <br />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by lwalden_
> <br />Like Pete, I manage the geek division where I work (for the last 7 years). Prior to that I managed investment operations functions (Bond accounting, portfolio analysis, safekeeping and security clearance) for several correspondent banks for about 15 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to look up and make sure we did not work for the same bank.  DO not want my boss knowing how much I post!
Click to expand...


----------



## Rifleman1776

Technically, I'm a professional PIA to my wife. Some call that retired, others call it retarded. Take yer pick. Former life was newspaper editor, retail store owner and cattle rancher. Since retardation have written two adventure novels, published poem and an essay, took up woodworking/turning and this addictive money-sucking habit of penturning. Anybody here a literary agent or editor for adventure novels?


----------



## Scott

I'm on Welfare!

Well, actually, I am Director of our County's welfare agency, but it's the same thing!  [8D]

Scott.


----------



## Woodnknots

Active duty Navy Avionics Technician.  Currently on instructor duty teaching Avionics "A" school, E-2C Hawkeye initial and advanced avionics, and Electrical Connector/Harness repair, among other things.  Going back to sea duty in December.  Currently looking for orders.  Anyone in an east coast E-2 squadron that's looking for a few good AT's?


----------



## rtjw

Last one to let you down!




<br />


----------



## davidrei

Ãœbergeek, IBM Enterprise I/T Architect


----------



## BigL

Spent 30 years in Radio and Television - both on air and off.  Started a funeral home 7 years ago.  Like Johnny, I'll only let you down once.  Lane


----------



## jahlg

Im a commercial flooring installer, Member of the MRCC union, and part time stay at home Dad, due to Michigans horrible economy!!!


----------



## mick

I'm a Molder/Coremaker in a large foundry here in Birmingham. I work with tens of thousands of pounds of molten steel and iron on a daily basis. I make the molds and forms for various parts and cylinders. My wife just says I play in the sand all day!!!  []


----------



## Huzzah

I manage a group of 8 hardware techs that fix our companies 38,000 PC's and 1,200 printers.  Yes, we are busy []


----------



## Bob A

Ford Motor Co. autoworker for twenty years and hoping I'll get the chance to retire in ten more years.  Build the F-Series pick-ups.


----------



## Kwajalein

Rocket Scientist, no really I am.


----------



## jeff

I'm an electrical engineer. I work for the National Aeronautics and Space Administration. In my spare time I do some IT consulting, mostly concerning Internet technologies and database applications in eCommerce. Oh, and I run a penturning web site frequented by some very interesting people! []


----------



## pete00

> _Originally posted by Kwajalein_
> <br />Rocket Scientist, no really I am.



[][][]love it


----------



## Dario

Tom,

My old company have some contracts in Kwajalein.  I turned down a few offers to be stationed there.  If I recall correctly, there was a hefty incentive and HUGE hazard pay too [].


----------



## Kwajalein

Can't really complain about the location or work. Good wood shop, but I do have my own lathe. It is just hard to get wood out here when our only option is US mail.


----------



## pete00

> _Originally posted by Kwajalein_
> <br />Can't really complain about the location or work. Good wood shop, but I do have my own lathe. It is just hard to get wood out here when our only option is US mail.



All right Tom....I would think you could get one of your buddies in the states to load up a test rocket with wood, and have it say......accidentialy land in you back yard..[]


----------



## mrcook4570

Another high school mathematics teacher here.  Used to teach night classes for a university, but that job took away too much time from turning []


----------



## JimGo

> _Originally posted by Kwajalein_
> <br />Can't really complain about the location ...


If you host the next pen turner's symposium, I'll come and bring you lots of presents (assuming you foot the bill for the plane trip)!


----------



## PatLawson

Fascinating reading! Lots of interesting occupations!

I'm a pen maker []
A retired Psychotherapist. I had a private therapy practice for years and loved my work. I worked a lot with Schizophrenics, Personality Disorders, etc. - which is why I enjoy these groups so much! [}]
Before graduate school and my therapy practice, I was a Stenographer, a Dr's office Receptionist and Head Housekeeper for a hotel.
I'm also a wife of 44 years, mom to 3 great kids, and grandmother of 4. 

I've been a pen maker for over 7 years now, and it's definitely the most fun occupation I've ever had!

Pat Lawson


----------



## Bev Polmanteer

Sounds like you have been busy Pat (and all the rest of you!) I have been retired from the office for 16 years now. My how time does fly!! I have always worked in the accounting field.  I opened my own tax and accounting practice many years ago. I was an Enrolled Agent for many years also. EA's represent clients before the IRS. I loved fighting with the IRS and had some pretty great outcomes on some very big cases! Now I am the treasurer of our church, a computer bug and sometimes wood turner. I also care for my Mother-in-law and husband who has severe emphysema.


----------



## ed4copies

From time to time, I sell copiers. (For 30 years now!)


----------



## bigvoots44

for 20 years i was a correctional officer. i got fed up, retired and then went back part time. do 16 hrs per week but with pension i live reasonably well.


----------



## bigvoots44

Jeff, you do a darn good job of running it.It is the most interesting thing i have found on the net. Either it is good or i live a damn boring life. Keep up the good work.


----------



## punkinn

> _Originally posted by bigvoots44_
> <br />for 20 years i was a correctional officer. i got fed up, retired and then went back part time. do 16 hrs per week but with pension i live reasonably well.



What state?
-n


----------



## slink74659

I'm a job shop machinist. I do fixture design and build, use KeyCreator cad and GibbsCam software. 15 years at the same job this month. Only 24 years until retirement (thats the plan).[]


----------



## woodman928

An Ozarker. [] After more visits to SDC than I can count, now avoid. But would make a trip if you are performing. Sorry about pins and rods in back. Take care from Mountain Home, Arkansas
[/quote]

I havent been to SDC in years ether but have been looking forward to doing the demo at some point. Next time your up to Grizzlys give me a holler I just live in Republic or 10 mile west of Bass Pro Shop[]
Jay


----------



## pete00

> _Originally posted by PatLawson_
> <br />Fascinating reading! Lots of interesting occupations!
> 
> I'm a pen maker []
> A retired Psychotherapist. I had a private therapy practice for years and loved my work. I worked a lot with Schizophrenics, Personality Disorders, etc. - which is why I enjoy these groups so much! [}]
> Pat Lawson



LOL....Pat, ill have you know i havn't had a personality disorder for at least a week now, just dont ask my wife or my other self.......[][]


----------



## punkinn

I agree, great fun reading this thread and many very interesting and diverse occupations/careers out there.  Thanks to everyone who added their input!  []

Nancy  [)]


----------



## btboone

I make titanium rings (and pens) for a living. It's a lot of work, but the commute's not too bad. []


----------



## EdwinSSIV

I have had a lot of jobs and mini careers in my life but right now I am a property manager and Realtor.[^]


----------



## bigvoots44

punkinn i was in ontario canada


----------



## fiferb

I retired from the Army 1 year and 6 days ago. I was working as a manufacturing manager for a little over a year since but I quit on the 1st of April. I tell everyone that after playing army for 20 years I need some time to figure out what I want to be when I grow up. Any money in this business or will I spend more than I make?[^]


----------



## jb_pratt

I am the director of a consulting firm that specializes in software and internet related projects


----------



## huntersilver

I work as a Sabanes-Oxley project manager for a large HMO, doesn't 
that sound exciting?


----------



## wood-of-1kind

> _Originally posted by huntersilver_
> <br />I work as a Sabanes-Oxley project manager for a large HMO, doesn't
> that sound exciting?



SOX is driving me insane. Sorry, I know it's your job but I had to get it out.

-Peter-


----------



## mrcook4570

> _Originally posted by fiferb_
> <br /> Any money in this business or will I spend more than I make?[^]



ROTFLMAO


----------



## fiferb

I knew someone would get a laugh out of that one. Thanks for noticing, Stan.[]


----------



## DocStram

I've been a university professor for 28 years with a Ph.D. in Learning and Behavioral Problems.  I also help families and kids with LD and ADD. We lost our youngest daughter (20) to Hurricane Ivan (Sept, 2004) I thought maybe if I started turning pens it would help take away some of the pain. It hasn't, but I love turning.


----------



## arioux

Hi,

Senior advisor in an IT department for 26 years now (the no one know what he do guy, that's me!)[].  Retiring probably next year.

Anyone notice how many IT person or computer geek turns pen ?  Strange[}]


----------



## angboy

> _Originally posted by daveturns05_
> <br />Active duty Navy Avionics Technician.  Currently on instructor duty teaching Avionics "A" school, E-2C Hawkeye initial and advanced avionics, and Electrical Connector/Harness repair, among other things.  Going back to sea duty in December.  Currently looking for orders.  Anyone in an east coast E-2 squadron that's looking for a few good AT's?



Where's the button for translating posts in foreign languages??? [][]



> _Originally posted by wood-of-1kind_
> <br />M.R.O. Coordinator before you ask (MRO=Maintenance Repairs,Operations). My job is to 'buy' stuff and maintain inventory levels to keep our woodworking machinery going and keep 1200 people employed.
> 
> -Peter-



Peter, it sounds suspiciously to me like you have my dream job of professional shopper?? []

As for myself, I'm a Clinical Psychologist. I work on an inpatient psychiatric unit doing evals and testifying in court regularly.


----------



## Section10

Currently a truck driver.  Logged in the north woods for way too many years before trucking.  Anxiously awaiting my lathe so I can set up a shop.


----------



## Trapshooter

My title is Production Engineering Supervisor, I supervise the skilled trades associates on three shifts.  We make oil and air filters for Honda of Ohio, GM, Allison and the like.  We now make the oil filters and SEND them to China.  Seems weird, making someting to SEND TO China.


----------



## jcarrell

an independent network consultant, primarily doing network security training for a large network equipment manufacturer (not cisco)...

been in networks/computers since 1979, first tech job was on TRS-80 model I..........

but i am not a computer geek, i'm a network geek...

i got into this because its a non-technical hobby, but i still end up doing alot of network/computer stuff...

torne pluma...jeff c, in foat wuth TX

2nd annual texas penturners get-together, 04.15.2006...for more info, goto www.texaspenturners.com

penturners track at the annual texas woodturning symposium - SWAT, for more info goto www.swaturners.com

www.bubbasville.com
www.texaswoodshop.com


----------



## Tea Clipper

> _Originally posted by angboy_
> <br />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by daveturns05_
> <br />Active duty Navy Avionics Technician.  Currently on instructor duty teaching Avionics "A" school, E-2C Hawkeye initial and advanced avionics, and Electrical Connector/Harness repair, among other things.  Going back to sea duty in December.  Currently looking for orders.  Anyone in an east coast E-2 squadron that's looking for a few good AT's?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where's the button for translating posts in foreign languages??? [][]
Click to expand...


I was an AT for 12 years, so that makes perfect sense to me.[]  I got out of the Navy 8 years ago, but I still work in the same job field: Calibration (for you guys that like fancy titles, I'm a Metrologist.) []


----------



## AirportFF

Hmmmm lemme think. Oh Yea, Firefighter at Stewart Int'l Airport in Newburgh, NY. And since I'm a civil servant, my part time job is working for a plumbing contractor


----------



## wood-of-1kind

> _Originally posted by arioux_
> <br />Hi,
> 
> Anyone notice how many IT person or computer geek turns pen ?  Strange[}]



I'm glad you posted this Alfred. Beyond coincidence, it's just 'geeky' scary. Rifleman, quick chime in...another conspiracy theory[)]


----------



## thetalbott4

When I'm not obsessing over pens or wood, I cut concrete. Today I cut 2 bay doors and a man door in a 13" thick concrete wall and then went to another place and cut a 10' square in an 8" thick floor. After 20 years of concrete cutting, I prefer pens and wood.


----------



## Tubby

Spent 13 years, 4 days, 4 hours and 26 minutes as an F-16 Mechanic.  Spent the last 5 years of that teaching as an Air Force Technical instructor.  (Fancy way of saying I taught kids my job).  Now I am working on airplanes that will never fly again as a contractor for the Air Force.  

Dang Don, we need to get you a job since you are retiring!!!!  Call me this weekend, may have a lead for you []

Ed Jordan
Wichita Falls Tx


----------



## splinter99

I sell inexpensive imported tools to the teaming millions at a HarborFreightTools retail store..I also burn steaks one night a week at the restaurant where my brother in law works( I was a proffesional chef for 20 years)


----------



## woodpens

I was an electrician on a nuclear submarine for 8 years. When I got out of the Navy, I went to work at a commercial nuclear plant. I am currently a reactor operator and nuclear specialist. My current projects are writing emergency procedures and developing a new plant computer system. I hope to retire semi-young and focus on my pen business a little more. It is running me to death right now on top of 12 hour shifts at the nuclear plant. I do love my job though. I just wish there wasn't so much of it.


----------



## alamocdc

> _Originally posted by Tea Clipper_
> <br />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by angboy_
> <br />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by daveturns05_
> <br />Active duty Navy Avionics Technician.  Currently on instructor duty teaching Avionics "A" school, E-2C Hawkeye initial and advanced avionics, and Electrical Connector/Harness repair, among other things.  Going back to sea duty in December.  Currently looking for orders.  Anyone in an east coast E-2 squadron that's looking for a few good AT's?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where's the button for translating posts in foreign languages??? [][]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was an AT for 12 years, so that makes perfect sense to me.[]  I got out of the Navy 8 years ago, but I still work in the same job field: Calibration (for you guys that like fancy titles, I'm a Metrologist.) []
Click to expand...

I was an AT in the AF for 6 years (a long long time ago) and even I undertstood it. Come on, Angela, don't you know nuttin? [][]


----------



## alamocdc

> _Originally posted by woodpens_
> <br />I was an electrician on a nuclear submarine for 8 years. When I got out of the Navy, I went to work at a commercial nuclear plant. I am currently a reactor operator and nuclear specialist. My current projects are writing emergency procedures and developing a new plant computer system. I hope to retire semi-young and focus on my pen business a little more. It is running me to death right now on top of 12 hour shifts at the nuclear plant. I do love my job though. I just wish there wasn't so much of it.


Hey, Jim, do you still glow in the dark? []

BTW, LOML is a HS Math Teacher and I used to teach Biology. Does that count? [)]


----------



## airrat

I currently have 2 jobs.  I work for Southwest Airlines in the Grounds Operation department and I am a Opthalmic Assistant at an eye center.  I work with OD's and MD's, (doctors and surgeons)


----------



## johnson

I used to tell people I was an industrial artist... I went to work and drew pay. 28 years with a defense contractor making things to blow up the world... If you have seen any footage of the Navy launching missiles or shooting guns, I worked on it. Was declared surplus equipment in 2004 and went to work building concrete placement trucks. I also moonlight as a drug tester for a migraine clinic.  After several years of that, I have learned that any drug with the word "trip" in its name is usually pretty good. I also had a shirt that said "Loose women tightened", but that line of work didn't pan out.


----------



## fuzzydog

That depends who you ask. I have one answer and my wife another. [][][][][][B)][B)][B)]


----------



## Brent

Worked as maintenance mechanic for six years and loading dock foreman for 11 years for Bunny Bread ( local bread factory). After plant closing, went to work for county housing working mostly on their antique refigerators and boiler systems for six years. Now after two back surgeries I am working as a supervisor over jantioral crew at a rest area on interstate 57


----------



## PatLawson

> _Originally posted by johnson_
> <br />...I also moonlight as a drug tester for a migraine clinic.  After several years of that, I have learned that any drug with the word "trip" in its name is usually pretty good...



I sure would agree with you there Dale. I take zolmiTRIPtan (Zomig) and it's a lifesaver! No more "trips" to the emergency room now. Changed my life. I'm always sorry to hear about anyone who has to deal with migraines, but if you have to have them, this is a pretty good time in history - grab something with "trip" in it's name and get on with life!
Pat L.
Tripping and turning []


----------



## reed43

I have worked for Yuco Gin inc II for 35 years. The last 20 years as gin superintendent.Yuco Gin is  cotton processing plant.December 31,2005 -------RETIRED------ LOVE IT-------   Reed


----------



## Rochester

I'm a retired Choral Music teacher. Hobbies are woodworking, fishing, traveling, reading.
Dale Pace (rochester)


----------



## bobkeyes

I manage the automation and technology group for General Shale Brick. We conceive, design, fabricate, and install robotic brick handling equipment for our company. This equipment makes and packages brick.

I was supposed to retire April 1st, but got talked into staying another year.


----------



## jogregmon

Active duty Air Force for seven years now.  First 5 1/2 spent as a flying crew chief on C-130's and after two major operationsâ€™ and countless TDY's I decided to start more of a family life, so now I am in a computer field handling secret type stuff.  A lot of geeks here, weird.


----------



## woodpens

> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> Hey, Jim, do you still glow in the dark? []


That's an old stereotype, but my wife says it is true at times. []


----------



## PenWorks

Boy I sure hope Jeff doesn't change the URL of this place to,
www.GEEKSVILLE.org []

Just wishing I was trippin & turnin like others around here. []


----------



## jthompson1995

I'm a Landscape Architect at a large engineering company.  Right now, I mainly am working on Public parks, some large, some small in the surrounding counties.  Wish I could just turn pens and such, though.  More fun than dealing with the government.

Jason Thompson
Parkville, MD


----------



## pssherman

I've been an Engineering Professor for 18 years. I also taught every summer except the times that I did research at US Army Missile Command (90, 91) and NASA (93). This summer it looks like I will be going to Hunstville to do research at NASA again. Anyone know how to set up shop in a 1 bedroom apartment?

Paul in AR


----------



## pen-turners

Active Duty Navy Submarine Force.  I'm Currently a Senior Chief Sonar Technician serving at the Commander Submarine Forces Pacific Fleet as the Force Sonarman out here in Pearl Harbor.  I have 18 1/2 years in and still deciding what I want to do when I grow up.

Chris


----------



## Texas Taco

Senior Operations Specialist pays the bills.

Owner/Chief Mechanic/Truck Driver/Parts Manager/Trainer/Off Site Housing Manager (I pitch the tent)/Cook/#1 Fan/Medic/Pit Crew Fuel Man/Tire Changer/Accounting Manager/Sponsor/Purchasing Agent for a Hare Scramble Race Team which along with penturning creates the bills.


----------



## ncseeker

I'm a Network Engineer for the Phone Factory.  I've been working for the Bell System (Southern Bell, AT&T, now BellSouth and soon to be at&t) for 33 years.  As soon as they offer me a package..... I'm GONE !!!!!!!  [][][]


----------



## alamocdc

> _Originally posted by PatLawson_
> <br />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by johnson_
> <br />...I also moonlight as a drug tester for a migraine clinic.  After several years of that, I have learned that any drug with the word "trip" in its name is usually pretty good...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sure would agree with you there Dale. I take zolmiTRIPtan (Zomig) and it's a lifesaver! No more "trips" to the emergency room now. Changed my life. I'm always sorry to hear about anyone who has to deal with migraines, but if you have to have them, this is a pretty good time in history - grab something with "trip" in it's name and get on with life!
> Pat L.
> Tripping and turning []
Click to expand...

You guys are fortunate. I've had migraines since I was a kid, but they weren't diagnosed until about 13 years ago. The only medication that ever worked for me was taken off the market 6 years ago. So now I just suffer through them and have my occassional visit to the ER so they can knock me out. [xx(]


----------



## penhead

In my (much) younger days, 
I spent almost four years Airborne on AC-130H's..! []



> _Originally posted by jogregmon_
> <br />Active duty Air Force for seven years now.  First 5 1/2 spent as a flying crew chief on C-130's and after two major operationsâ€™ and countless TDY's I decided to start more of a family life, so now I am in a computer field handling secret type stuff.  A lot of geeks here, weird.


----------



## badwin

Main occupation is firefighter (I love it).  Woodwrecker and kids hockey coach in my spare time.
Brian

http://www3.telus.net/public/goodwinp


----------



## Kemosabe62

I got started late in life choosing a career. Now I'm a Registered Nurse, ER dept. for 11 yrs.


----------



## 53Jim

I drive a wheel chair van.   I take the elderly and/or disabled to doctors appointments, or to the grocery store, or where ever they want to go.   March 31,2006 was the start of my 14th year doing this.


----------



## jssmith3

I am a wife, mother, and then a nurse.  Sounds pretty boring compared to the rest of you all but I like it.
Janet


----------



## FireMedic4Christ

Firefighter / Paramedic and soon to be Master Firefigher. I have already completed my engineer packet which means I get to drive the pretty red trucks. I am working on my officer packet so that I can fulfill the roles the officer on the apparatus. The next round of promotions in next year. Hopefully, my name will be at the top end of the list.

Brian


----------



## 1080Wayne

Chemical engineer by profession , farmer by avocation , politician by unfortunate accident , incompetent turner of no consequence  . <div align="left"></div id="left">Wayne


----------



## Scottydont

I am in Sales and Marketing for the Market Leader of Computer Services to the Automotive Industry.

I have been working a lot so I have not been turning much.


----------



## JimQ

Tax Preparer and Instructor for that great big tax company.  And I make a little sawdust on the side.

JimQ


----------



## Charles

I am a Crime Scene Investigator, (CSI), for the third largest Sheriff's Dept. in the country. I really love my work, but not until the TV shows, did people really know what we do. Thanks Hollywood!


----------



## EasyGreasy

Maintenance mechanic at a large healthcare facility. I always seem to be covered in grease and oil. I consider myself a craftsman on the job and off. It is not what you do, it is how you do it. I enjoy this site, the smell of sawdust, the slipperyness of grease, and I am even getting used to the smell of the waterbufflo horn. 

Cheers


----------



## Huzzah

Charles - I have to know.  Are the TV shows even close to how things are done in real life?  I like the shows but often finding myself thinking, "Yeah, right"!!

Steve



> _Originally posted by Charles_
> <br />I am a Crime Scene Investigator, (CSI), for the third largest Sheriff's Dept. in the country. I really love my work, but not until the TV shows, did people really know what we do. Thanks Hollywood!


----------



## Probie

I am a fireman on the backstep of the busiest engine in the city of Indianapolis.  Eg20. Back up engineer and back up Chief's executive officer from time to time. 
Healing and recovering from a table saw injury.. Have not been able to turn in several mths now.  I can't wait until I can move this darn finger again.


----------



## Blind_Squirrel

I am a "Directory Systems Operator".  Translation:  I do Windows 2003 network system administration and Exchange 2003 administration for the Air Force's Air Combat Command.


----------



## pete00

we have almost one of every occupation in the whole world.....
and a piece of wood ties us all together...whod da thunk......


----------



## clewless

I taught History/government for 14 yrs, then managed a training operation for an insurance co. for 23...just completing my 2nd yr. of being a full time "love slave" of SWMBO...[8D]

Ahem, [:0] also internet based intern to Angela the psycho...ah psychologist...that's it...[][)] (see the bosses' post below)


----------



## arjudy

Medical Technologist (Lab Geek) at a major reference Lab.  Team Leader of the Immunology/Infectious Disease Depts.


----------



## angboy

> _Originally posted by clewless_
> <br />I taught History/government for 14 yrs, then managed a training operation for an insurance co. for 23...just completing my 2nd yr. of being a full time "love slave" of SWMBO...[8D]



Well Joe, being a love slave is certainly a noble profession [][}] particularly when it's a man who's in that subservient position... But aren't you also supposed to be my intern? []


----------



## Deere41h

What interesting and enlightening reading.  Can't believe Don is retiring, and after <u>only</u> 34 years.  Congrats Don.

I'm a retired regional sales manager from the electronics industry.  Retired about 6 years ago and started penturning about 2 years ago.  Now, like Don, I need a job to pay for kits and tools.


----------



## skewzdust

Professionl Cat Herder. Some days it seems like it, geeks are worse than cats. I manage the product design group for a computer company. I've been in the computer design business for 28 years.

I started penturning a couple of years ago but am just a hobbyist for now. Still haven't gotten my pen business off the ground, too busy with the day gig.


----------



## melogic

I work in the electronics department for a large steel manufacturer as a senior electronics technician. Like "mick" I work around hundreds of tons of molten metal and 2800+ degree steel every day. Toyota, GM, GE, and Ford are some of our largest customers. I have also worked as a technician for GE and Motorola.


----------



## AdamB

I admit to the computer geek thing also.  Currently working on getting into the managing computer geeks end of things. All told I'd rather be in the shop in a knee deep pile of sawdust.

Adam


----------



## jdgl966

Soon to be 18 years in the Army


----------



## rfreeouf

I Manage a Helpdesk that provides desktop and network support. The company I work for contracts computer services for the Goverment.


----------



## Jcraigg

Work for the Railroad 31 yrs in the Maintenance Dept Building the track have been a Foreman 27 of them woodworking for 18 yrs all flat work attempting to turn Pens for 2 years


----------



## jckossoy

Here's another one of those computer geeks.  I'm a Data/System Architect for everyone favorite April 15 (this year 17) agency.

Kol Tov,


----------



## bca1313

I work in the insurance industry.  Nothing too exciting.


----------



## PenWorks

> _Originally posted by bca1313_
> <br />I work in the insurance industry.  Nothing too exciting.



You must be an U/W or an actuarial [] [}] []


----------



## Lloyd Frisbee

I lay out Printed Circuit boards in Sillycon Valley. I have been with this company 28 years.

Lloyd in San Jose,CA


----------



## csb333

I sell machines and instrumentation systems for water and sewage treatment plants.


----------



## WWAtty

Intellectual property attorney (patents, copyright, s/w licensing, etc.).  New to pen-turning - sucked into the vortex just a few months ago.

Kevin

http://users.goldengate.net/~kbrady


----------



## Chris Hare

Another geek, Senior Systems Administrator. I manage windows and exchange. But one weekend a month my title changes to SFC Hare. I am a parachute rigger and a Jumpmaster in the Army Reserves. I get to assist troopers exit an aircraft at 1200 Ft. []


----------



## Butcher

Another computer weenie..

Lets see, what is my new title...Oh yeah...

Senior Site Support Specialist 
for a fortune 500 company

Another fancy name for a help desk guy.

Before that I spent 16y, 9m and 28 days as an electronics tech in the Navy.  They said "You want to retire early?" and I said "See Ya!!!"

Been turning for about 5 months now and even sold a few (wish I could sell a few more to support this habit...).


----------



## ilikewood

I almost hate to answer this as it proves I am a geek too.

Senior R&D Chemist....although almost 1/2 of my job now is programming automation systems.  Couldn't get the computer bug out of my experimenting.


----------



## gtanajewski

Retired after 36 years from the Dept of Defense, Defense Investigative Service as a Computer Security Specialist. When I started in the computer field it was mostly PCAM or punched card processing machines with a few computers with large tubes. Have been doing craft shows with my wife since my retirement in 1996. She does decorative painting & childrenâ€™s face painting. I make all the wooden surfaces she paints on and woodturning.


----------



## clthayer

I am a hardwood lumber inspector, aka lumber grader.  One of the reasons I got into pen turning is because at the mill we throw a lot of stuff in the chipper.  I've been told I'm a wood snob because I guess I prefer figured wood.  If I see somethin figured I can somtimes cut it out of the board and take it home.  I also sell birds eye and curly lumber, bowl turning blanks and picture frame moulding on ebay (got a couple of nice maple burl blanks coming up real soon).  Username vtfighwds.  On top of that I'm a father of 4 (newest born on march 30th), and a church organist.  With a plate as full as that it's a good thing I'm only 26.


----------



## Ravenbsp

Biomedical research scientist.  Mostly cancer research.


----------



## blacksmith2461

short and long haul truck driver was doing interstate refigirated transport
worked as a blacksmith for fifteen years pre truck driver


----------



## SWOODWRKNG

Tool & Die Machinist & Machine Shop supervisor for Tier 1 Automotive parts supplier. 

Will finish Manufacturing/Mechanical Engineering Degree May 12 2006. 

Also have my own machine shop ( co-owner with my dad )[]
He lets me think I am a co-owner any way.

Then in what spare time that is left I do woodturning


----------



## C_Ludwigsen

Oh maaaan, Chalk up another Computer Geek here...

Manager of Reservations Systems Development for Paris' favorite hotel company [] been at this for 19 yrs now.

Oh ya Chris, thanks to you guys, I'm still alive - A I R B O R N E !!!
HHC 18th FA Brigade ABN from 83-85, 2nd ID Korea from 85-86...
Got out thanks to senators Graham / Rudman.

My other "hobby" is that of Christian artist / songwriter.

The geek force is strong here, Oh Be One.


----------



## JimGo

> _Originally posted by clthayer_
> <br />... On top of that I'm a father of 4 (newest born on march 30th)...



Congratulations!  I feel your pain; our first child was born December 29, so we're not sleeping much either!


----------



## chitswood

I sell to guys like you the wood to make the pens for a living [8D]


----------



## Monty

Microscopy Specialists - Mostly do cancer diagnostic work with an electron microscope.


----------



## L32

Old Marine, retired Deputy Sheriff and now a part time investigator.
Mainly now I am a cabinet maker and Pen turner.


----------



## woodwish

Full time Video Productions teacher at the high school level (in my 30th year, will stay as long as it is still fun), part time demonstrator and instructor for a major software company, seminary student, college adjunct professor, security and safety compliance inspector for the school contractors (don't even ask), role model for my daughters, yard man and maintenance man for the wife, and occasionally get to make a few piles of sawdust in the shop!  []


----------



## woodwish

So as I get reading through the list it surprises me how many computer geeks we have that also spend time making sawdust without a computer.  I spend all day working with students and computer problems, so by the time I get home I have little intention of staring at a computer for fun.  How about the rest of you that are computer geeks for a living? [8D]


----------



## dwilasnd

Sr. Customer Engineer for a computer storage company. We sell 200-1200 hard drives in 6 foot cabinets to companies who need to store data. I will be moving to Professional Services and do the design and installing for new purchases.

I learned to turn pens in 2000 when I realized that I have nothing to show for  my work during the day. Now with pens, I can run into the house and "show" my wife what I spent my time doing.


----------



## KingBubbaTruck

That cracks me up!

I too, am a computer geek, and really find it annoying that I can spend all this time creating an application that I can't explain to my family or friends what it does and why someone would need it[]

So, I like to make things so I can have something to show for my time.

(Do we all make something then run in and show it off right away!)

But seriously, I get more satisfaction about making and using 'things' than I do software...


----------



## Ron Mc

I am a "Specialty Product Rep" for the largest building materials manufacturing company.
So you are asking yourself, "What is that?"
I basically put on demonstrations and training classes for home builders, architects, sub contractors and general contractors that will show them the proper technique to apply our products so that both the end-user and the contractor will benefit.
Then of course there is the wine and dine and golf and baseball games and Nascar and .....everything else that lets them know how much we truly appreciate their business.[][]


----------



## woodwish

Ron, if you take me to a NASCAR race I'll promise to talk nice about your stuff and I don't even know what it is yet!  []


----------



## marjoe

Tool and die maker and cnc programmer. I am going to retire may 5 this year, only 3 weeks left. With summer here and retirement maybe I can get some time to cut some wood again. As long as the honeydo list doesnt get too long.


----------



## rustym

I'm a Data Collection Tech(glorified clerk) for the US Postal Service.

Rusty


----------



## JohnDrayton

I'm now retired, but spent most of my life in the aerospace industry, started around the time of the Apollo missions. Worked on the lunar escape modules and clear up thru the shuttle programs, including a little on the next generation shuttles just prior to retirement. Worked in  management of engineering and quality assurance. I loved every second of my job. I started when we did everything with a pencil and drafting board. (for the computor geeks, that was before computors were commonplace)!  Now travel and turn pens when the mood strikes me!


----------



## BigRob777

I am a budget administrator, a recreation and food distribution manager.  That means I am retired and I pay the bills, plan my wife's and my vacations and cook our meals.  I also have a two-in-one hobby of turning and pen blank sales.  Wow, there are a lot of folks I've never heard of here.

I was a counsellor/guard at a state juvenile detention center, where I injured my back to the extent that I can only work an average of 30 minutes per day, on average.  I'm also a former US Marine, Bouncer, Quality Manager, 7-11 Trainer and store manager, Assistant (junior) Industrial Engineer and an Assistant Plant Manager in the auto industry.  I retired (unfortunately) 9 years ago at the age of 37.  I love working with exotic and figured woods and sell blanks to pay for my woodworking hobby.  I used to go saltwater fishing, until my back denied me that pleasure.

I also mentor young guys from our church.  The pay stinks ($0.00 per year), but it feels great to help guys prepare for (or repair) their lives as responsible adults.

Rob


----------



## EdwinSSIV

Property Manager and Realtor


----------



## wood-of-1kind

> _Originally posted by marjoe_
> <br />Tool and die maker and cnc programmer. I am going to retire may 5 this year, only 3 weeks left. With summer here and retirement maybe I can get some time to cut some wood again. As long as the honeydo list doesnt get too long.



HAPPY RETIREMENT DAY JOE. ENJOY YOUR FREE TIME.

-Peter-


----------



## woodwish

Joe, Happy Retirement!  Finishing up my 30th year teaching so technically I could retire, but having three daughters in college that is not going to happen!  You lucky dog! [8D]


----------

